# Car seat room



## Niks01turbo (Jul 12, 2011)

Going to look at a 2015 Q7 TDI premium plus today. Currently in a 18 Q5 and want to step back to a diesel again. Looking for input on second row car seat room as daughter will be needing room for a second seat soon. Also have two big Shepherds that ride in the back which will love the extra space.


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

You should have room for both seats AND room for the dogs. Bonus: Third row seats for those daddy trips to the trampoline park and soccer field 

My 2011 Q7 TDI has been great with my kiddo and two dogs. Next for me is a tow package but i guess with the electrical in place is $$$$


----------

